# Relocation Stress - Bearded Dragon



## Deeb (Dec 8, 2014)

Hi guys,

I've just recevied my second bearded dragon. My Fiancee decided to purchase him (or her, too young to sex) as a surprise and didn't know what she was doing, she found a breeder on gumtree and trusted his advice.

Fair to say, I'm very unhappy with the breeder, as the poor beardie was sitting in what was no more than a 1ft fish tank, with fish gravel on the bottom very dangerous for the baby beardie and even tropical plant like decorations... The beardie must have been so confused as to where he was!

I relocated him straight away to my old 4ft viv, looks a little lost in there but really does love it, hates going back into the 1ft tank. I was going to use the 1ft tank to feed, as it'd be easier and the 4ft viv will mean it's tough for him to find crix there. I'm using newspaper as a substrate at the moment until he grows bigger and I can invest in slate.

The beardie is not eating at all, he came with mealworms and ate 3-4 of those (which I've took off him as they're far too hard) he's only 8 weeks and isn't eating crix. They're being offered and dusted one in every 3 feeds.

I'm concerned, last time my beardie at 11 weeks would eat a lot of crix a day. I'm feeding brown silent crix and they're small enough for him to digest. Temps were not correct for the first day because the tank was so small the whole thing was around 90 and the lamp didn't reach 110 at basking. The 4ft has been setup and the temps are fine at the moment, enough room for him to regulate temperate properly too.

I was thinking, I'm leaving all offerings of food at the moment until midday. He woke today at around 8am and I'm going to allow until 12 or half 12 midday before offering food. I don't put anything in the feed tank apart from crix, therefore it's easy for him to notice. He's very sleepy and doesn't open his eyes much, basks all day.

I'm thinking this could be because of the stress, and possibly because he couldn't digest food properly. Since being relocated to the 4ft viv, he's passed urine but that's all, how long until I become concerned he's not eating?


----------



## Debbie1962 (Dec 5, 2008)

What is his body condition like, does he look to have reasonable body fat? He will no doubt be suffering from relocation stress but he also has not had a good start. If he is just suffering stress he should start eating soon.


----------



## Deeb (Dec 8, 2014)

Thanks Debbie, how long should I wait until I grow concerned if he doesn't start eating? Do you think leaving the feed until midday was a good idea?

He looks really small but I've never seen a baby dragon at 8 weeks to compare, last time my 11 weeks was a lot bigger.

I've attached a photograph.


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

The main thing to do is to heat it up properly, hydrate it well (use a hand spray to increase humidity and allow capillary transfer and drop water into it mouth also) and make sure that it is getting the correct UV Index.

this will all help to re-balance the animal in terms of energy and things like D3 serum levels. 

when its up and about, it should only take a few hours you can try to target feed it. I would try calciworms and fresh plant matter to start with.

then get it onto well gutloaded insects, as much variety as you can, crickets small hoppers, calciworms, silkworms, dubia roaches and so on.

a small dragon like this should eat little and often and start to gain weight fairly quickly. As it does increase again the variety of insect and plant

I would also as a matter of urgency supplement with a herbal product called Verm-x. This will increase useful gutflora and gently remove/reduce parasitical load. 

Another good trick is to cover the viv while it is re-balancing. This helps to reduce stress and lets it settle into the new environment.

This link may assist you Safe lighting for a bearded dragon : Arcadia Reptile

good luck and enjoy your gift

john,


----------



## Debbie1962 (Dec 5, 2008)

Awww cute wee thing. Feeding until mid day is fine, give the beardie time to warm up and be interested in food. What are your temps by the way? Try and keep handling and disturbance to a minimum.


----------



## Deeb (Dec 8, 2014)

Thanks for the replies, I'll try all suggestions.

Temps are 110-112 at basking spot.


----------



## Jeffers3 (May 18, 2010)

Just to echo what John has said. Plenty of UV is essential. I could always tell when my UV light needed changing, as my Beardie would go off his food. As soon as a new light was fitted, he would be fine again!


----------



## Debbie1962 (Dec 5, 2008)

Temps ok, but make sure it doesn't go any higher. Do you have it statted? How cool is the cool end?


----------



## Deeb (Dec 8, 2014)

Yeah, thermostat is installed. Cool end is around 80F, varies throughout the day. Thermostat is constantly there and I have a minimum of 78.9 and max of 83.4.

Still no sign of eating today, he's picking at greens but has no interest in live food doesn't even notice it. Tried hand feeding still nothing therefore I've started to dust the greens to ensure he's getting his calcium.


----------

